# Mail geöffnet-schädliches Programm eingefangen!?!



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem:
Habe im Bulk-Ordner von Yahoo-Email eine Email vom [email protected]
Gedacht, Postmaster ist OK und das Ding aufgemacht.
Es war aber einen unzustellbare Email an eine
seltsame polnische Adresse an die ich mit Sicherheit NIE geschrieben hatte.
Habe dann versucht die Email im Orignial (also nicht als angehängte Datei) mittels der "Weiterleiten"-Funktion an Yahoo zu schicken.
Habe auf Weiterleiten geklickt. Dann ging aller dings in Browser die folgende Adresse auf:

 res: //C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdoclc.dll/syntax.htm#cid:veneetvrcoki

-und mit weiterleiten auf diesem Wege ging nichts!
Hat mir "das" jetzt diese seltsame Email beschert?
Was bedeutet diese Adresse? Schädlich? rojaner-oder sonstwas?
Wäre für Hilfe sehr Dankbar. Wenn jemand die Email zur Untersuchung braucht, kann ich sie gerne als Anhang schicken.
Yahoo hilft mir leider nicht weiter. Spybot hat nichts gefunden.  
mfg
Benji 

PS: habe in der Adresse zwischen "res:" und // ein Leerzeichen eingefügt.
      Die Adresse wäre sonst als Link erschienen


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

Habe gerade die Antwort aus einem super Trojaner-Forum bekommen.

Es ist der Wurm "Swen". 
Wird gerade gekillt.

Benji


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

War leider doch nicht Wurm Swen. Swen-Killer hat nichts gefunden.
Weiß jemand, auf was die Adresse
res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdoclc.dll/syntax.htm#cid:veneetvrcoki
sonst noch hindeuten könnte?
Tauscan hängt sich leider auf und Spybot findet nichts.
Werd´s ja bald merken, wenn meine Kreditkarte am Boden ist   


Benji


----------

